# 82 count inditement against Jewett deer processor



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Deer Meat Destroyed at Stewards Mill & Jewett Processing Plants 


Written by Karen Leidy 
Multiple health violations and the destruction of 82 carcasses were the end result of an inspection conducted by Freestone County Game Warden Craig Hernandez at two meat processing plants early last month.
The investigation began when a customer of Champion Meat Processing in Stewards Mill called the Game Warden about deer meat that did not appear to be edible. 
Upon inspection of the facility on January 10, 2014, multiple health violations were found by Hernandez and Environmental Health Crimes Chief Investigator Bill Madding.
Later that day, Game Warden Hernandez traveled to Brothers Meat Processing in Jewett, Texas to assist fellow Leon County Game Warden Oscar Henson with an inspection. Health violations were found at this facility as well.
Both meat processing plants are owned by James Simpson.
Hernandez then contacted Wayne McAnally, Manager Meat Safety Assurance with the Department of State Health Services (DSHS) to relate their findings. Inspectors were dispatched to both facilities.
Following these inspections on January 13th, deer carcasses were officially detained and deemed unsafe for human food â€“ 32 at Champion, 50 at Brothers.
Owner, Mr. Simpson, was given the option of paying the researchers to prove the meat was edible or to voluntarily destroy the meat.
Simpson stated he wanted to voluntarily destroy the meat they deemed unsafe for human food. It was explained that doing so would not release Mr. Simpson from any of Parks and Wildlife rules and regulations.
On January 14th, the destruction of deer carcasses at Champion Meat Processing was supervised by DSHS Inspectors Irish Carter and Sami Thomson. Investigator Madding and Game Warden Hernandez were witness to the destruction of the deer.
Immediately following, Hernandez issued 32 citations for waste of game â€“ whitetail deer to James Simpson. Citations were filed with Justice of the Peace, Precinct 3 â€“ Beth Irelandâ€™s office.
The 32 deer carcasses from the Stewards Mill plant were tagged as follows: Edward Straubing, Terry Skinner, Ronald Vanhooser, William Carty, Jordan Young, Chandra Barrett, Edward Fitz, Jerrard Manning, Patirck Quarles, Tyler Heinricks, James Odom, Ronald Vanhooser, James Hogden, Kevin Smith, Unknown, Chase Gillian, Paul Marberry, John Green, Edward Staubing, Chad Hagen, Nathan Schmidt, Paul Marberry, Daniel Cardenas, Jackie Richardson, Cindy Trammell, Jeffery Bussey, Fredrick Miller, Lawrence King, Steven Nalley, Steven Nalley, Jordan Nalley and Roy Ragsdale.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That's pathetic. Sorry to all the people that lost their game. All of those animals were a waste.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks like the Nalley family lost 3 deer. This is terrible. Mr. Simpson is nothing but an oxygen thief.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Terrible deal for the folks who lost their venison, bad business exposed!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's pathetic!!! Sorry to all the hunters that lost their game.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

H#ll, I feel sorry for the ones that picked theirs up before they got caught!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

And they all died for nothing they should make the owner stay in jail until he consumes all the rancid meat 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

poco jim said:


> H#ll, I feel sorry for the ones that picked theirs up before they got caught!


No doubt about that!!
One of the reasons I have always processed my own deer. You just never know.


----------



## MRCustom (Oct 3, 2011)

Man, that's just terrible! We took my buddy's deer there this past year and I'm wondering if they should ditch what they have left. It looked like a clean facility from a layman's view but I guess looks can be deceiving. It did seem awfully warm in the dressing area though come to think of it.....just bad!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> No doubt about that!!
> One of the reasons I have always processed my own deer. You just never know.


 I do also, we harvest between 10 and 15 a year and I process them all. Nobody else gets their grimy hands on ours!:cheers:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats horrible what a waist of a bunch of good deer meat. I feel sorry for the people that lost there deer. Just think of how many people could have gotten sick from eating that.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

FISHROADIE said:


> Thats horrible what a waist of a bunch of good deer meat. I feel sorry for the people that lost there deer. Just think of how many people could have gotten sick from eating that.


So.........difficult.........to..........resist........................... OK I'm good.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I am going to hold judgment until the trial is finsished. Way too often have I seen things get whipped into a "Lets get that guy" frenzy when hearing only one side. We still live in a society based on we the people, not we the game wardens word. Lets hear the other side. 

Here are some scenarios. Mechanical failure with the freezer. Sabatosh! Did an emoployee do something because he was ticked off. Any number of things could have happened. I just won't take part in butchering a guy when hearing only one side of things.

I have been involved in investigations for over 20 years. In just about every case, what I first heard is not the truth found in the end. There is nothing worse than to grab onto the wrong story and having explain why you phudged up later. It is especially embarrassing when you don't have an explanation.

Here is an example: I bought some used full body decoys in a slotted bag and they were shipped to me. I was headed to a panhandle hunt for mallards and for some odd reason I left that one, that one bag of decoys, in the barn. I went north and hunted. I had a game warden experience (ironically I believe it was the same one in that article, which matters not). Anyhow we wound up disagreeing on fact. We remained friendly but did not see eyeball to eyeball. We both went about our way. Mind you he searched everything I owned without flack from me. He asked, I gave permission. 

Fast forward about 6 months. I was in the barn organizing hunting gear and I picked up that bag I had left. A bag that certainly would have been searched by the young game warden. I unloaded the decoys and saw something in the bottom of the slotted bag. I got a flashlight because I don't stick my hand anywhere in that barn that I can't see. I live on the San bernard river and my place is loaded with cottonmouths. I hit the object with a light and a shiney and pretty bong appeared. A bong that had residue. Not enough for a possession of marijuana charge, but enough to get me a citation for possession of drug paraphernalia and fired from my 25 year long career. It had been in there since the original purchase monthws before.

Now who would have believed it wasn't mine? Nobody! I would have been butchered and lost everything for which I have worked, mainly a sparkling clean reputation as an investigator. I have learned there is always another side to a story and not everytime you are told a story does it mean the guy is guilty.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

There are still reputable deer meat processors, Prasjek's, Jr.'s, Bellville Meat market and many, many others. It's a shame one has to give a bad vibe for even the good ones.


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

wal1809 said:


> I am going to hold judgment until the trial is finsished. Way too often have I seen things get whipped into a "Lets get that guy" frenzy when hearing only one side. We still live in a society based on we the people, not we the game wardens word. Lets hear the other side.
> 
> Here are some scenarios. Mechanical failure with the freezer. Sabatosh! Did an emoployee do something because he was ticked off. Any number of things could have happened. I just won't take part in butchering a guy when hearing only one side of things.
> 
> ...


I have Theiss Sausage in Normangee, I get at least 1 complaint a week about these two plants , maggots in meat, smelly meat, lost meat, lost animals, smelly facility, getting your meat back unfrozen. The guy that owns these plants is either stupid or a crook or both, he and others like him give the rest of us a bad reputation. I tell customers to take there animals anywhere but these two plants even if they don't bring it to me.


----------



## lonestararcher (Feb 19, 2014)

mtcutter said:


> I have Theiss Sausage in Normangee, I get at least 1 complaint a week about these two plants , maggots in meat, smelly meat, lost meat, lost animals, smelly facility, getting your meat back unfrozen. The guy that owns these plants is either stupid or a crook or both, he and others like him give the rest of us a bad reputation. I tell customers to take there animals anywhere but these two plants even if they don't bring it to me.


Maggots in the meat!!! h:


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes maggots, the owner of the company offered the guy free processing next year or some pork sausage to make up for it, he told him to keep it and brought his next deer to me.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The owner is a doctor. He should know better.

http://www.freestonecountytimesonli...processing-opening-in-time-for-hunting-season


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we had a clown ruin meat/mounts/hides and run off with a bunch of deposits year ago in Sabinal.

good stuff too, exotics, axis meat, etc.


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

It's a durn shame when a processor goes bad, it gives the rest of us a bad name, hopefully the bad ones will get what they have coming
to them.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

82 total but only 32 violations given. What about the other 50??

I've eaten meat I let sit in my cooler for a week that I'm certain USDA would deem unfit to eat.......

Is it odd that a meat cutter posted this thread and keeps bringing it back to the top???


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Theiss Meat Mkt. has some pretty darn good boudan balls that my neighbor shares with us at the lake frequently.
Links are darn good as well so if these clowns go out of business, I trust once people realize there is a reputable market down the road the parking lot will be full on Friday afternoons and during deer season as well!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> we had a clown ruin meat/mounts/hides and run off with a bunch of deposits year ago in Sabinal.
> 
> good stuff too, exotics, axis meat, etc.


Who by name?? Pm me. Sux with minimum choices out there include those thieves in the big store and locker in Dhanis also.


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> 82 total but only 32 violations given. What about the other 50??
> 
> I've eaten meat I let sit in my cooler for a week that I'm certain USDA would deem unfit to eat.......
> 
> Is it odd that a meat cutter posted this thread and keeps bringing it back to the top???


I do have some skin in this game but if you have any doubts, just call one of the game wardens they will let you know, and I used to be a usda inspector, you don't just condemn meat without justification.


----------

